# Beeswax Candle Problems



## EricK

Hey Folks,

Thanks in advance for any help/suggestions.

I'm struggling to make beeswax candles that don't drown in their own wax. My candles tunnel, and I need to pour out the excess wax constantly to keep them lit. I've tried most every wick available, strain my wax, and still have the problem.

What's most irksome is the beekeeper from whom I get my wax makes perfect candles with the very same stuff. I'm making mostly votive size.

Do I need to let my candles cure for months? Any other ideas/suggestions are most welcome.


----------



## FarmChix

What is the diameter of the candle? Do you possibly need more wicks per candle? Are you burning them long enough? The rule of thumb is that for every inch in diameter, you should burn the candle for an hour. i.e. If your candle is 3" in diameter, you need to burn for a minimum of 3 hours at a time, so the wax is melted all the way across. Hope this helps!


----------



## honeyedlight

Hello!

There is a marvelous book called Beeswax Alchemy by Petra Ahnert, and she recommends square braid cotton wicking. The wick acts as a sort of pipeline. There are different sizes of wick, and in general, a 2-3in pillar should have a 2/0 or 3/0 sized wick. Try to trim the wick at 1/4in before burning. This should allow the wick to burn quickly, allowing for less of a tunnel. You can find examples of my own work at www.etsy.com/shop/honeyedlight. I thank everyone for giving my shop a look!


----------

